# THE BULLETPROOF FLAG



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2010)

Found this while browsing through The Canadian Army Journal:

THE BULLETPROOF FLAG:  
CANADIAN PEACEKEEPING FORCES AND THE WAR IN CYPRUS.  
HOW A SMALL UN FORCE CHANGED THE CONCEPT OF PEACEKEEPING FOREVER


BIBLIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION:
BEATTIE, Clay, Brigadier-General (Ret) with
Michael S. Baxendale, Maxville, ON: Optimum Publishing
International, 2007, Softcover 216 pages, $29.95,
ISBN 978-0-88890-249-8



For those who think PEACEKEEPING is what we do, this may be an eye opener.


----------

